# Longevity



## gtrg35 (May 25, 2010)

Hey all, just registered and I need a good solid opinion from you Z owners, more specifically 350z owners. I am in the market for a 350z or G35. I am sure there are differences between the two and I have yet to park my butt in a 350z and drive it around. These are Nissan forums, not Infiniti forums, so I am already going to assume 350z is better it terms of drive-ability, handling, etc. but my main question is that for my price range ($15k), most of the Zs I am seeing have about 50k-80k on them. So instead of asking how reliable are the Zs with the higher mileage, I am wondering if I am looking to keep the car for 5 years or so, will it hold out without any serious work?
My driving style: Daily driver, occasional road trips, and like to step on it once in a while. (Lets just stick with daily driver for now)

Thank you all.

PS: Currently driving a Saturn...


----------



## m3t4lhead88 (Apr 9, 2010)

weeellllll... It will definately hold up better than your saturn will with that plastic transmission....i have '87 300zx with 201000 miles on it and it has never required any major overhaul of any kind ...but for now the best i can say is ...Z has a far longer life span than saturn...i would expect that a car with such a rich heritage would prove rather reliable....good luck.


----------

